# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Hardware & Περιφερειακά Η/Υ >  > [Πωλείται / Καινούριο] Nas DiskStation 119j με SSD 250GB τοποθετημένο και εγγύηση Plaisio

## pas2007

Nas DiskStation 119j αχρησιμοποίητο με τοποθετημένο SSD GoldenFir 256GB
δεν χρησιμοποιήθηκαν ποτέ ο ssd είναι αφορμάριστος.
Με συσκευασία και όλα τα παρελκόμενα.
Specs:
Επεξεργαστής: ΚατασκευαστήςMarvell
Μοντέλο: Armada 3700
Πυρήνες: Dual Core
Συχνότητα: 800MHz
Μνήμη RAM: Μέγεθος 256MB
Τύπος: DDR3
Θέσεις Σκληρών Δίσκων: 1 Bays
Υποστηριζόμενοι Δίσκοι: HDD, SSD
Πρωτόκολλο Επικοινωνίας: SATA III (6 Gbit/s)
Σύστημα Αρχείων: EXT4
Πρόσθετα: File Server, Media Server, VPN Server
Συνδεσιμότητα: Ethernet Port
Συνδέσεις:USB 2.0

----------

